# Block Heater Repair



## ajschwab2004 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think I might have to replace my block heater on the engine block. It doesn't appear to be working. What I wanted to know was is how do I replace it like is there a bolt I unscrew and just pull the element out and push the new one back into the block?


----------



## Jane Gaines (Mar 19, 2014)

In reading through other post with pictures about how to replace a block heater, I noticed that the electrical cord seems to be hard wired or soldered right onto the heater unit - you can't just buy a new cord and plug it into a receptacle on the heater, like you could on my old VW Golf. So is there any way to neatly and safely splice a new prong ending onto the existing cord? (BTW, I have a 2008 5.7 litre Tundra, if that makes any difference).


----------

